# Goosegrass and Tropical Signalgrass



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Edited/Updated for community benefit after identification.

  

Thank you!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Glyphosate/Roundup on the Dallis grass. Add non-ionic surfactant. You have to kill the root system completely....

Otherwise you have to dig it out manually. Yeah, that is not really an answer, unless you only have a few growing.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

I wondering if "D" is Tropical Signalgrass (still difficult to control)

https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/PRFUnitedStates/Documents/Resource-Library/White-Paper/Tropical-Signalgrass-Lawn-Warm-Season-Solutions.ashx

https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/PRFUnitedStates/Documents/Resource-Library/White-Paper/dallisgrass-Lawn-Warm-Season-Solutions.ashx


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Oceanus "C" looks like goosegrass. I'm not sure what "D" is, but it is definitely not dallisgrass.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

another sample


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Oceanus "C" looks like goosegrass. I'm not sure what "D" is, but it is definitely not dallisgrass.


 Your right! Thank you!

It clearly has the telltale white center 

These weeds have me so confused/frustrated.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Tropical Signalgrass control/treatment/integrated weed management

INTEGRATED CONTROL OF TROPICAL SIGNALGRASS (Urochloa subquadripara) IN TURF By DAVID PEARSAUL

Manuscript Herbicide ~ $1.06 per 1,000 sq ft per year 
unfortunately only sold by the case ($900)


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Found a local source for Manuscript and sprayed yard at sunset. We'll see.


----------

